

Https enabled by default for logged-in users on Wikimedia sites - Arkanosis
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2013/08/28/https-default-logged-in-users-wikimedia-sites/
tl;dr HTTPS is now mandatory for logged-in users on Wikipedia and other projects, except in China and Iran where HTTPS can be blocked.
======
hnha
Arkanosis, your comment is shown.as dead. no idea why, maybe you tripped into
a spam filter? If you were hellbanned, I don't see why, that's why this
comment.

this story was discussed already a week ago or so I believe.

~~~
Arkanosis
Thank you for telling me.

I guess my submission would be dead too if I were hellbanned.

Anyway, it's not a big deal since the comment is just a tl;dr, but I've no
idea why it isn't visible.

Maybe this thread?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6143244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6143244)

